# Questions About Bolt Setup - Comcast from DTV



## golf4dj (Nov 6, 2005)

OK, looks like after a 10 year hiatus I am about to come back to TIVO (used to have the DirecTV Tivo Unit). However, before I take the plunge I was hoping to get some setup questions addressed.

My home has 7 distinct cable runs to various parts of the house located in an exterior box.

Currently Comcast provides my internet service on the cable run to my home office with an inline grounding POE filter attached (no DTV on this line). 

I have DTV for TV programming which consists of the DVR and 2 separate minis - the cable from the DTV dish on my roof connects to the 3 cable runs in my home through a 4 way splitter/repeater.

I anticipate transitioning to Comcast for all my services so my setup questions are as follows:

1. Do I replace the DTV repeater/splitter with a good 8 way MOCA capable switch to run the Comcast signal to all outlets in my home so the Bolt or Mini could be placed in any room with MoCa enable from the Bolt.

2. Do I simply attach a 2 way splitter in one of the rooms (home office) to install the internet modem while also allowing me to connect a TIVO Mini to get TV programming in that room.

Thanks in advance


----------



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

If you have a decent home computer network; there is no need to even get involved with the Moca network. My Bolt and Minis share content just fine over Ethernet.

Think of it this way; the TIVO is your cable/OTA television router. Share your Comcast cable TV connection (via a cablecard in the TIVO) through your computer network just like you share your single Internet connection with all your Internet connected devices through your router.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

golf4dj said:


> I anticipate transitioning to Comcast for all my services so my setup questions are as follows:
> 
> 1. Do I replace the DTV repeater/splitter with a good 8 way MOCA capable switch to run the Comcast signal to all outlets in my home so the Bolt or Mini could be placed in any room with MoCa enable from the Bolt.
> 
> ...


That might work just fine, depending on which model cable modem you have. Some cable modems don't play well with MoCA signals, others (e.g. SB6141) have a built-in MoCA filter.

Going through an 8-way splitter, followed by a 2-way splitter, might impact your internet speeds.


----------



## golf4dj (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. Maybe I am over thinking this. I did take the time to run cat6 to all but one location that I would like to place a mini a couple years ago. I assume I can setup so that 1 mini is on a MoCa and the others on ethernet. I will report back once I attempt install.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

golf4dj said:


> I assume I can setup so that 1 mini is on a MoCa and the others on ethernet.


Yes, you can have a mixture of MoCA and ethernet connections.


----------



## kevbo82 (Jan 22, 2016)

moca is really nice if you don't have ethernet runs where you want bolts (my case) but like you said, might just be over thinking it if you do... in my experience you don't want a bunch of splitters all over the place in any situation, moca probably doesn't respond to it too well either, but it's usually pretty robust (it often makes its way to neighbors houses, antennas, etc)


----------



## Hilbe (Sep 5, 2005)

The only issue you'll probably have is when Comcast screws up the CableCARD provisioning and you get stuck at 72% acquiring channels. I wish TiVo would do better error detection/handling, say it can't acquire channels due to [issue here], and to contact your cable provider or check connections.

Be prepared to have to roll a truck.


----------



## golf4dj (Nov 6, 2005)

Got everything setup and operating today. Cable card activated with no issues calling the comcast cable card line and speaking with someone from South America. 

Definitely was over thinking everything. Ended up taking a chance on a clearance 8 way "Ideal" coax switch from Lowe's that was on clearance for a total of $4. Hooked all lines from my home into the 8 way and then activated moca on the bolt and everything seems to be working fine. 

Now I need to get used to the interface.

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------

